# Heidelberg Weekly Rides or Riders



## wilsonblur (Dec 23, 2003)

I have been living in Heidelberg for 3 years now and have mostly been riding by myself. I don't see many other riders except on the trail. I was at Ramstein for 7 years and there were several MTB clubs/groups that I got to ride with on a regular basis. 

I am looking to hook up on a regular basis possibly weekly. I travel a lot but I ride year round. I am off to Neustadt tomorrow to one of my favorite routes. Thanks for any info in advance, Mark :thumbsup:


----------



## SwissBuster (Jan 19, 2004)

*Used to...*

... but since left the country.

If you're in need of some new trails, I posted descriptions of my favorites at the time here.


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

wilsonblur said:


> I have been living in Heidelberg for 3 years now and have mostly been riding by myself. I don't see many other riders except on the trail. I was at Ramstein for 7 years and there were several MTB clubs/groups that I got to ride with on a regular basis.
> 
> I am looking to hook up on a regular basis possibly weekly. I travel a lot but I ride year round. I am off to Neustadt tomorrow to one of my favorite routes. Thanks for any info in advance, Mark :thumbsup:


Mark,
I have also been in HD for a few years now. Check out John's Bike Shop: http://www.johns-radhaus.de/

John is an American with his own bike shop and posts group rides on his website. During the winter there were Tuesday/Thursday 'night' rides however they mostly went roadie during the good weather. I know of a few Americans that get togethor (sporadically) during the week to ride.

Marty


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm sorry I found this thread so late. I might be in Heidelberg soon and was wondering about the riding there and the shops in the area.


----------



## wilsonblur (Dec 23, 2003)

*thanks*



marty_hd said:


> Mark,
> I have also been in HD for a few years now. Check out John's Bike Shop: http://www.johns-radhaus.de/
> 
> John is an American with his own bike shop and posts group rides on his website. During the winter there were Tuesday/Thursday 'night' rides however they mostly went roadie during the good weather. I know of a few Americans that get togethor (sporadically) during the week to ride.
> ...


Thanks for the update, I will check out the link. I am headed out today to go visit the "F" trail in Rodalben, out near Pirmasens. Its a great ride if you haven't done it yet. Mark


----------



## wilsonblur (Dec 23, 2003)

Jerk_Chicken said:


> I'm sorry I found this thread so late. I might be in Heidelberg soon and was wondering about the riding there and the shops in the area.


Just shoot me a note or any of the guys in the area, I am sure they would be able to hook you up. There is pretty good riding right in HD, and a lot more with in and hour and a half drive. The Konigstuhl (small mountain/hill HD sits under) has good options and trail coming down, you can also gain about 550 meters elevation climbing.

I haven't tried the shop listed yet, but I am pretty loyal to a guy that lives near Ramstein.


----------



## Jerk_Chicken (Oct 13, 2005)

marty_hd said:


> Mark,
> I have also been in HD for a few years now. Check out John's Bike Shop: http://www.johns-radhaus.de/
> 
> John is an American with his own bike shop and posts group rides on his website. During the winter there were Tuesday/Thursday 'night' rides however they mostly went roadie during the good weather. I know of a few Americans that get togethor (sporadically) during the week to ride.
> ...


Thanks for posting that. I'll send him an email to explain my situation soon. Basically, I just need parts


----------



## marty_hd (Oct 26, 2005)

wilsonblur said:


> Just shoot me a note or any of the guys in the area, I am sure they would be able to hook you up. There is pretty good riding right in HD, and a lot more with in and hour and a half drive. The Konigstuhl (small mountain/hill HD sits under) has good options and trail coming down, you can also gain about 550 meters elevation climbing.
> 
> I haven't tried the shop listed yet, but I am pretty loyal to a guy that lives near Ramstein.


There is a pretty decent network of trails of the north side of the river going into the Odenwald. Also a bit of elevation there.

And the Rodalben F Trail mentioned above is pretty sweet. Singletrack heaven!

When will you be in HD?

Marty


----------

